# Canon 1.4X-2X TC released from 1DX/5D3 by itself



## Jaguar2012 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

After shooting with a 1DX + 300mm L II + 2X TC i noticed the TC released from the camera lens mount by itself, i was lucky this did not happen while walking and instead while driving home (camera and lens were sitting in the back seat), the same issue happened today but now with a Canon 5D3 + 1.4X TC + 70-200mm L II (this time, i had the lens grabbed with my hand while the body hanging on a strap), these incidents seem to happen only when using TC, when using the bare lens i have not had any issues at all, Do you have any similar experience with any of these TCs getting released all of a sudden?

Thanks for your feedback

Omar


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2015)

Jaguar2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After shooting with a 1DX + 300mm L II + 2X TC i noticed the TC released from the camera lens mount by itself, i was lucky this did not happen while walking and instead while driving home (camera and lens were sitting in the back seat), the same issue happened today but now with a Canon 5D3 + 1.4X TC + 70-200mm L II (this time, i had the lens grabbed with my hand while the body hanging on a strap), these incidents seem to happen only when using TC, when using the bare lens i have not had any issues at all, Do you have any similar experience with any of these TCs getting released all of a sudden?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is happening regularly to me on the 5D3 and the 7D2 with the same TCs as yours. I had thought that perhaps it was because I was depressing the release button accidentally. I always lash the camera and the lens together since the 5DIII fell off the 2xTC + 300/2.8. I usually notice it when the AF doesn't respond because the TC is loo se.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2015)

There can be a number of reasons for this, its likely that something needs service. Here is what I'd check first.

1. Attach the TC and verify that a firm twist does not remove it.

2. Try a gentle pressure on the camera release button to see if a slight pressure lets the TC turn. The TC should be firm when installing it, I its has a loose fit, I'd have the mount replaced.

3. Do a careful inspection of the hole in the TC that the lock pin on the camera drops into.

4. Check the pin on the camera for wear.

Here is a photo showing the slightly elongated hole on a lens, it should look the same on a TC.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Omar. 
Yes, I had the 7D fall off my 70-200+2xIII, suspended from the foot on a BR harness, a real clench moment, until I realised the body was swinging from my belt by the safety strap, the only thing that hit the ground was a hot shoe cover, I was sure it was the camera crashing to the ground, at least it sounded like that in my head! ;D
I'm pretty sure it was the fast walk back to the car for the spare memory card that caused it, I'm certain I knocked the release button as it was against a pocket with batteries in so it was the right shape to do it. So yes it happens. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jaguar2012 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Mt Spokane,

Interesting observation, both TCs have a round hole where the camera pins inserts into, i also have checked all lenses i own and they have an elliptical shape hole (elongated). Both camera pins are in good shape and the TCs do not turn by a gently push of the release button, they seem to lock in place as they should.... No idea why the TCs have a round hole whereas the lenses have an elongated one .... could that be the reason?

Regards


----------



## greger (Mar 15, 2015)

I have used the 1.4 Extender Mark ll + 70-200 f4 IS US since October 2008 first on my 40D and then on my 7D. I never had a problem with the lens coming loose. I always have the lens in my left hand and the body on the strap around my neck. I wonder if there's a problem with the vs3 Extenders?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2015)

I think the problem for me is that I have the camera swinging from a BR strap and I steady the camera without thinking by holding the the lens at the neck and push against the release button.


----------

